# reproduction exhaust mainifolds once again



## 68gtohawk8369 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have noticed quite a bit of price differance in the ones I found available are they all the same quality? I cant amagine that many differant companys are making these. Of course im looking for the best price but not if they are junk.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

I went with a set from Ram Air Restoration Ent, Inc. www.ramairrestoration.com on my 64. They have been on already over 10 years still very happy!!!!!!! In fact about 4 guys in the club needed them at the same time so we got a club discount & saved on the shipping too! Les


----------

